# Haunters Video Awards for 2009



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

Fellow Haunters,

The awards this year have been generously sponsored by Haunted Attraction Magazine to show their support for Home Haunters. Each winner will receive a year's subscription to the magazine as well as their trophy.

Now that HA has stepped up to sponsor the awards we were able to make some changes in the awards categories this year based on feedback from the judges and other haunters.

We have created a new group of categories called the Vanguard awards. These are for outstanding haunts in their category. This way the best haunts don't dominate the awards from others who might deserve a chance to win.

We have added several new categories. We've removed the novice category since everyone who submits does such an excellent job and should be considered for any of the awards. With the addition of the new awards we have changed the finalist or runner award to just be a framed certificate or plaque instead of a trophy. The larger trophies will be given for the major categories and the smaller trophy awarded in the newer categories instead.

Here is the breakdown of awards to be given out for 2009 videos.

Best Yard Haunt (Vanguard) - Large Skull Trophy
Best yard Haunt (Vanguard) - Runner up certificate
Best Yard Haunt - Large Skull Trophy
Best yard Haunt - Runner up certificate
Best Indoor/Walkthrough (Vanguard) - Large Skull Trophy
Best Indoor/Walkthrough (Vanguard) - Runner up certificate
Best Indoor/Walkthrough - Large Skull Trophy
Best Indoor/Walkthrough - Runner up certificate
Best Static Prop (Vanguard) - Small Skull Trophy
Best Static Prop (Vanguard) - Runner up certificate
Best Static Prop - Small Skull Trophy
Best Static Prop - Runner up certificate
Best Animated Prop (Vanguard) - Small Skull Trophy
Best Animated Prop (Vanguard) - Runner up certificate
Best Animated Prop - Small Skull Trophy
Best Animated Prop - Runner up certificate
Best Party Haunt - Large Skull Trophy
Best Party Haunt - Runner up certificate
Best Video Production - Small Skull Trophy
Best Video Production - Runner up certificate
Best How-to - Small Skull Trophy
Best How-to - Runner up certificate
Propmaster Award (Home Haunter Achievement) - Golden Pumpkin Trophy

When submitting your video this year still indicate your category of Yard Haunt, Indoor Haunt, Party, or How-To. The Static and Animated prop along with the video production awards will be selected by the judges based on what they see in your video.

Look forward to seeing all your great videos this year.

www.hauntersvideoawards.com


----------

